

Building a universal REST API for Arduino - marcoschwartz
https://github.com/marcoschwartz/aREST

======
dozzie
If it is an API, then it should be exposed as functions to be called remotely.
Learn fsckin' RPC principles instead of running into the overhyped and
underspecified REST.

